# New to Forum and Mike's Tapes



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi,I am new to these forums and this is my first post.My name is Gareth and I am 22 and live in New Zealand.I have had IBS for about 6 months now, I was first diagnosed with IBD then they changed that to IBS.I basically don't have a problem with D but I do get a sore stomach every day all day, this of course is a very big problem in my life and is very dabilitating.The specialist that I go to has basically not started me on any drugs yet (I have another appointment August 2nd) so at the moment I am trying any alternative that I can find to help my symptoms.One of the main things I find sets off my IBS bad is Anxiety, I am naturally a very anxoius person anyway and I can get in alot of trouble even when I just am going to the supermarket.I have tried things like Aloa Vera juice but they didn't really help as I think most of my problem stems from Anxiety.I have been reading alot of what people say and saw afew good things said about Mike's tapes. I know alot of people have asked about this before, I am considering buying his tapes as they do sounds like they may help my IBS aswell as Anxiety etc.. but as you would imagine 98USD is about $250 here so if I am to buy them I want to get a good idea first of what other people that have done the course of tapes feel about it.Just post anything that may help me in my decision.Thanks for your time in reading this and I hope that one day we will all find true peace with this problem.Regards,Gareth


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Gareth and welcome to the BB. If you read many of the success threads on this forum, you will see how Mike's program has helped others. Be sure that you have a positive diagnosis of IBS, because stomach pains can be indicative of other conditions. The program can and does address anxiety, as well as pain and the many symptoms of IBS. The cost at first seems high, but one session with a specialist would go well over the cost of the whole program, which incorporates 5 sessions over 100 days; if I added up all the doctor bills, procedures and medications that I have spent on IBS, it would be well over the cost of this program. Many folks wish they would have done this first, and Mike himself has said most of his patients have come to him as a last resort. The success rate is very high, and the majority of individuals have done very well with it. Read over the threads in this forum, many folks are now able to travel and do whatever they wish without a thought of IBS.. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Gareth,My 14 yr. old son was diagnosed with IBS about 6 months ago. I, too, tried the aloe vera, vitamins, colon cleansing stuff, etc. None of that helped him either. I believe his IBS was from anxiety as well. He's just finished the 100 days of Mike's tapes. I will tell you he is 90% better. The tapes are relaxing (great for falling asleep to). He is no longer nervous about eating out or spending long periods of time without a bathroom nearby. I've purchased Mike's follow up to the 100 day tapes "Towards Inner Peace". I realize the tapes are a bit pricey compared to others, but if you calculate the $$$ you've spent on everything else you've tried, I'll bet their cheaper. Whatever you decide, good luck!!!


----------



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks for the replies guys, I have a positive diagnosis as I had a colonoscopy and biopsies taken, at first they did think it was IBD then they changed that when the biopsies came back normal.I am going to try the tapes, I don't think in US dollars that they are expensive... it is just when you convert that to NZ dollars, but they are worth it I think.Thanks anyway


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi GarethPlease do get the tapes/CD's. I can tell you that I finished the prog in May and after trying every other pill, potion, herbs etc etc it is THE BEST for IBS. ( poetry)Do Gareth a favour, it will be without a doubt the best investment in you that you will ever make.If they costs $10,000 they would be worth it.I am still finding improvements every day. Read all of the success threads here.It will change your life. It will knock down the prison walls that many of us have lived in for many years.Going to the shops or anywhere as you say brings on anxiety which brings on the symptoms which brings on the anxiety which brings on the symptoms.So you go around and around in this never ending circle.But Mikes programme can, and will, break down that circle.If you have to give up something to afford them then give it up, this is about you getting back to normality and any price or going without something if you have to is worth it. Go and place your order now.Let us all know how you are doing.Eric & Marylin and Mike are here with there knowlege and expertise and are always willing to help.Wishing you well.Be positive, take the first step to living without IBS.(yet more poetry free of charge)Peter


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Garetho get the tapes if you can!







I had my daughter get them for me one year as a Christmas present. She couldn't believe I wanted IBS tapes for Christmas, but I did. They were the best thing I've ever done for myself! My IBS is 95% better, and, actually, I think what I do have when there are episodes is what normal folks have.I hope you decide to try them.







JeanG


----------



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks for the replies.I was in contact with Mike and my order has been proccessed and sent, I can't wait to get them and start them, I am very keen.Pity they will take 14-21 days to get here.Anyway, once I have started them I will post more on how I am going.Once again thanks heaps everyone.


----------



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2002)

Just wanted to let you guys know I got my tapes today (WOW, only 5 days from UK to NZ) and I am gonna start them tonight.Will post back on my results later on.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Wishing you all the best. The start of a new beginning.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spoon, glad your giving this a try and if there is anything we can help with let us know.Enjoy the tapes.


----------

